# Aufbau Ibis Mojo SLR - Eure Tips bitte



## Muffley (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei einem Auffahrunfall auf dem Rückweg vom letzten Rennen dieser Saison wurde heute mein Marathon-Bike (Liteville 301 MK7) weitgehend zerstört. 

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist das fast schon Fügung, denn ich ertappe mich immer öfter auf der Ibis Homepage beim Mojo SLR.

Da ich bereits ein Mojo HD habe, soll das SLR zum einen marathontauglich sein (eher technische Rennen, weniger Forstautobahn), aber auch als Touren- und Trailbike taugen, wenn das Mojo HD etwas überdimensioniert ist. Als Zielgewicht peile ich ca. 12 kg oder knapp darunter an, d.h. extremer Leichtbau ist nicht nötig, da gibt's eher beim Fahrer Potential

Nachfolgend mal meine Ideen für den Aufbau des Bikes. Eure Tips und Inputs sind jederzeit gerne willkommen:

Rahmen:
- Mojo SLR, Grösse L, DB5 Silver

Bremse:
- Shimano XTR Trail (die ist eigentlich gesetzt, taugt mir am HD super, Bremswirkung und Dosierbarkeit sind ausgezeichnet und der Hebel ist bezüglich Ergonomie kaum zu schlagen)

Gabel:
da wird's schon schwieriger. Ich bin die letzten Jahre fast alles gefahren was es auf dem Markt gab (Magura, Fox, RockShox, Cannondale) und aktuell überzeugen mich nur die Lyrik Coil und die BOS Deville, da beide an Stufen nicht wegsacken. Fox kommt mir wegen der Servicepolitik von Toxoholics nicht mehr ins Haus. Die Lyrik ist natürlich für ein Trailbike zu schwer, deshalb sind die 140 mm BOS Deville und die Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti in der Auswahl. Gewichtsmäßig geben sich die beiden Gabeln nix, die Zocchi könnte in grau-metallic und mit den nickelbeschichteten Standrohren halt optisch super zum silbernen Rahmen passen.

Fahrer-Interface (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Pedale)
- sind eigentlich gesetzt: 680 mm Syntace Vector Carbon und 60 mm Syntace Megaforce II Vorbau. Dazu Ergo GA2 Griffe. Rockshox Reverb Variostütze, XTR Klickpedale

Antrieb:
da sehe ich auch ein paar Probleme. Das SLR benötigt ja einen Direct Mount Umwerfer und die gibt's eigentlich nur noch für die aktuellen 2 x 10 und 3 x 10 Antriebe und da auch nur für Kettenblätter bis max. 42 Zähne, für 3 x 9 bzw. Kurbeln mit 44 Zähnen am großen Kettenblatt gibt's nach meiner Recherche nur den Shimano XT Direct Mount Umwerfer.

Was mir an 2 x 10 nicht gefällt ist, dass entweder unten oder oben mindestens ein Gang fehlt und ich nutze eigentlich alle Gänge eines 3 x 9 - Systems. Bei 3 x 10 gibt's dagegen viele Gangüberschneidungen und ich sehe Schwierigkeiten mit den mittlerweile sehr schmalen Ketten bei 2 x 10 bzw. 3 x 10.

Aus diesen Gründe schwanke ich aktuell noch zwischen einem "alten" 970er 3 x 9 XTR-Antrieb (XT Umwerfer, SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk und Trigger, weil ich das gewöhnt bin), alternativ mit Truvativ Noir XC-Kurbel oder einem kompletten SRAM X.0 2 x 10 Antrieb mit 24/39 und hinten 11-36.


----------



## Scheibenbremse (3. Oktober 2011)

was möchtest du denn wissen?

*du *hast doch schon *sehr konkrete vorstellungen* 

also schonmal VIEL SPASS mit deinem mojo slr an dieser stelle von mir 


kleine anmerkungen:

-> bei marzocchi hatte ich extreme probleme mit der nickelbeschichtung: korrosion!!! daher würde ich bei deiner auswahl eher zur deville greifen.


ps: ich werde/bin wohl alt. 44/11 hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr drin  die 970er xtr finde ich übrigens um ein vielfaches schöner & edler als 0815 sram gedöhns.
sehe ich bei triggern und schaltwerk aber auch so. sram ist mir zu viel plaste, lieblos u.s.w. bin eher der shimano japan typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (7. Oktober 2011)

in Sachen Gabel hätte ich noch eine etwas exotische Idee: Cannondale Lefty Max Carbon PBR mit 140 mm Federweg. Die wiegt keine 1.300 g, ist steifer als eine SID oder DT mit 100 mm und spricht phantastisch an.

Es gibt aber einen Haken: die Cannondale hat ja Doppelbrücken und ich habe bisher nirgends eine Info gefunden, ob der SLR-Rahmen für die Gabel freigegeben ist.
Falls Stefan oder ein anderer "Wissender" mitliest, würde ich mich über eine Info freuen.


----------



## Stefan H (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mal nachfragen ob es eine offizielle Freigabe für Doppelbrückengabel´n alla Lefty gibt.
Ich habe in verschiedenen Foren schon Mojo´s mit Lefty´s verbaut gesehen.
Wir haben noch keines so aufgebaut.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Muffley (8. Oktober 2011)

Danke Stefan, nach meiner letzten Kalkulation liesse sich mit dem Mojo-SLR-Rahmen, einer Lefty und einigermaßen leichten Teilen die 11 kg Marke für ein 140 mm Trailbike unterbieten...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Oktober 2011)

Die 11kg müsstest du mit den SLR locker knacken. Mein altes SL(wie das Klingt) hat genau 11kg und da sind nicht besonders leichte Teile drauf.


----------



## bohaim (9. Februar 2012)

Ola,

Ich  hab nochmal ne unglaublich kreative Frage...
Gibts eigentlich irgendwie ne (halbwegs sinnvolle) Möglichkeit bei dem Mojo nen Flaschenhalter an-unterzubringen? 
(Mit Variostütze)
Oder muss man da komplett drauf verzichten?
Stört das keinen?
Also ich meine...ein HD als Downhillteil...ok...
Aber so SLR... fährt man doch auch lange Touren mit...und alles im Rucksack...bzw. als "NichtnuckelFan" wirds schwierig...

Oder gibts da "Lösungen"?


----------



## Muffley (9. Februar 2012)

Ibis empfiehlt einen stabilen Flaschenhalter an den Bohrungen im Unterrohr zu befestigen. Das ist aber aus meiner Sicht nicht so der Hit. Zum einen kommt man während des Fahrens nicht an die Flasche ran und zum anderen ist die dann in unseren Gefilden immer dreckig. Ich habe mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden, dass der Verzicht auf einen Flaschenhalter halt der Preis ist den man bezahlt wenn man ein Ibis fahren will.


----------



## bohaim (10. Februar 2012)

Flaschenhalter unterhalb vom Unterrohr 
Muaha 
Raten die das echt allen ernstes? 

Vorneweg, ich finde das der Rahmen Hammer aussieht und wirklich gut ist...
Aber so albern das klingt, die Möglichkeit KEINE Flaschenhalterung anzubringen ist ein Ausschulßkriterium.
Ich bin kein Freund von Trinksystemen, ich brauch meine Luft zum biken, nicht um Wasser zu nukkeln, und ich will während des Fahrens auch an Wasser kommen...
Schade...
Toller Rahmen soweit, aber so leider nix für mich :/


----------



## bohaim (10. Februar 2012)

PS: Gibts da evtl. irgendwo ein Foto von mit Flaschenhalter?


----------



## MojoTom (10. Februar 2012)

vor dem mojo hatte ich nen special. epic mit 2 (!) flaschenhaltern im rahmen. und die hab ich sogar regelmäßig benutzt. ebenso wie keinen rucksack 

das mojo musste ich aber haben. und dafür hab ich gern drauf verzichtet (auf flaschenhalter und auch das epic) sowie mich an einen rucksack gewöhnt.

ob du an der flasche nuckelst oder aus einem schlauch ist doch mal wurst.

im gegenteil: in leicht ruppigem gelände kann ich trotzdem nen schluck aus'm schlauch nehmen.. würde aber nicht zur flasche greifen wollen.
ein tricksystem vereinfacht das alles ungemein - und hat nur einen nachteil: die reinigung ist minimal aufwendiger. weshalb ich mich bei kleine touren dabei ertappe wie ich eine kleine flasche in den rucksack stecke.

ps: durch den rucksack hab ich jetzt auch werkzeug, ersatzschlauch, kamera und andere nützlich oder schöne sachen dabei.

ps2: im video fährt brian lopes das SLR und auch das HD doch glatt mit halter und x-fusion flasche..
http://www.xfusionshox.com/news/324-x-fusion-signs-brian-lopes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (10. Februar 2012)

bohaim schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter unterhalb vom Unterrohr
> Muaha
> Raten die das echt allen ernstes?
> 
> ...



hinten am Sattel? Sogar doppelt? Ausschlusskriterium - dann dürfte es für Dich schwierig werden, überhaupt ein Rad zu finden?!?

ICH finde die Gewinde superpraktisch - da kann ich mir nen Spritzschutz aus ner CFK Platte selber hinbasteln


----------



## bohaim (10. Februar 2012)

Ola,

Also in meinem Rotwild passt prima ein Rotwildflaschenhalter samt Rotwildflasche rein  Har har har.
Also ich behaupte mal, das man in die sehr vielen Räder wenigstens einen Flaschenhalter unterbekommt. (Kategorie CC/AM)
Und einer langt mir ja auch, von zwei war nie die Rede. 
Nur da ich eine Variostütze nutze kann ich da halt keine Flasche ranmachen. Abgesehen davon das man da auch super rankommt...

Und naja, es gibt schon nen Unterschied ob ich an ner Flasche oder dem Trinkschlau nukkel. Die Flasche (Camelback) hab ich in der Hand, ich drücke, Wasser kommt raus.
Da muss ich nicht nukkeln, nur den Mund aufmachen 
Und ich brauch ja auch nicht permanent was, nur will ich die Option haben.
Ach ja, und nen Rucksack (Cor), samt extra Wasser, Werkzeug, etc, hab ich eh so gut wie immer, außer es soll echt nur ne schnelle kurze Runde werden, dabei.

Hab jetzt aber auch diverse Testberichte und Usermeinungen gefunden die gar nicht so begeistert von dem Mojo waren.
Leider gibts hier in der Nähe keinen Händler wo ich das mal schnell Probefahren könnte...


----------



## MojoTom (10. Februar 2012)

wenn das unterrohr für dich keine option ist muss es nicht weiter diskutiert werden.

beim mojo stand die optik und funktion ganz klar im vordergrund.
mit dem hd und slr dann auch die zugverlegung 

ein bike muss man schon wollen. und das nicht nur eines guten tests wegen. den passenden dämpfer zum hinterbau sucht und findet man ggf hinterher.

achso: ich mag mein mojo 
http://translate.google.com/transla.../linkagedesign.blogspot.com/search/label/Ibis


----------



## joeruest (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo IBIS Gemeinde, 

Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Bezitzer eines Mojo SL-R. "Leichtsinnigerweise" habe ich mir eine 2X10 XT Komplettgruppe mit der für mich sinnvollen 38/26 Kettenblattkombi gekauft. 
Mit Entsetzen habe ich auf Seite 13 des gut gemachten  Instruction Books gelesen, das die Kurbel nicht kompatibel ist. Hektischer Anruf bei GO Cycle.  Die sagen, ohne genaue Erfahrungen mit der XT Kurbel zu haben, es könnte zu Problemen können, wenn die kleineren Ritzel des der Kassette genutzt werden. Der XT-Umwerfer würde da nicht richtig funktionieren ??!!???.
Gut, jetzt bin ich nur Kaufmann und kein Mechaniker. Vielleicht kann mir das einer mal genau erklären ? GO Cycle meinte noch, mit einem Sram Umwerfer würden da keine Probleme bekannt sein. 
Wer weiß da was. ????
Josef


----------



## ibisBikerin (31. Mai 2012)

Gude, Umwerfer ganz runter bis Anschlag und die Sache rollt! Hab die selbe Kombi verbaut, wenn du in das 11-Ritzel der Kassette schaltest und an der Kurbel das 26 Blatt ist der Umwerfer fast am Anschlag geht aber gerade noch so. Ist nicht so schlimm weil Klein und Klein fährt man nicht, müsste ja jeder noch von der dreifach Kurbel kennen. Das Problem gibt es nur wegen der Directmountaufnahme, da ist die Position vom Umwerfer zur Kurbel nur begrenzt einstellbar. Gruß aus dem Rheingau


----------



## joeruest (31. Mai 2012)

ibisBikerin schrieb:


> Gude, Umwerfer ganz runter bis Anschlag und die Sache rollt! Hab die selbe Kombi verbaut, wenn du in das 11-Ritzel der Kassette schaltest und an der Kurbel das 26 Blatt ist der Umwerfer fast am Anschlag geht aber gerade noch so. Ist nicht so schlimm weil Klein und Klein fährt man nicht, müsste ja jeder noch von der dreifach Kurbel kennen. Das Problem gibt es nur wegen der Directmountaufnahme, da ist die Position vom Umwerfer zur Kurbel nur begrenzt einstellbar. Gruß aus dem Rheingau



Suuuuuupi, danke. Aber nochmal für Kaufleute. Was heißt Umwerfer ganz runter bis Anschlag ?.

Josef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibisBikerin (31. Mai 2012)

Die Directmountaufnahme am Rahmen für den Umwerfer hat einen festgelegten/begrenzten Einstellbereich. Der Umwerfer hat ein Langloch und somit kann man ihn hoch und runter schieben bis er optimal sitzt. Da dein Kettenblatt nur 38 Zähne hat und somit der Durchmesser kleiner ist als ein 40 Kettenblatt ist die Position des Umwerfers nicht optimal. Deshalb ganz runter mit dem Umwerfer, besser wird's nicht. Probleme mit Schleifender Kette hat man eh nur wenn Klein/Klein gefahren wird. Schaltet man dann hinten einen Gang hoch hebt sich die Kette nach oben und somit auch vom Umwerfer. Also bau den Kram dran und probiere am Montageständer aus, es erklärt sich dann von selbst. Wie bereits schon gesagt funktioniert bei mir perfekt, viel Spaß mit deinem SLR und Willkommen in der Kleinen aber feinen Ibiswelt.


----------



## Muffley (31. Mai 2012)

der Direct Mount Umwerfer wird ja mit einer Inbusschraube am Montagesockel an der Sitzstrebe des Rahmens befestigt. Im Umwerfer ist ein Langloch und am Montagesockel eine Nut in welcher der Umwerfer vertikal verschoben werden kann. Für optimale Funktion mit dem XT Umwerfer musst Du diesen ganz nach unten schieben und dann die Schraube festziehen. Falls es dann immer noch schleift, kannst Du ggf. das Langloch im Umwerfer noch etwas verlängern (Feile...).

Nach meinen Erfahrungen funktionieren für 2-fach und Direct Mount die SRAM Umwerfer besser als die Shimano. Ich habe den XT-Umwerfer an meinem HD in Verbindung mit einem 2 x 10 Antrieb (vorne 24/36 + Bashguard auf einer 3-fach XT-Kurbel) nie wirklich schleiffrei bekommen, mit einem SRAM XX-Umwerfer klappt's jetzt problemlos.


----------



## joeruest (1. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, 

danke "Ibisbikerin" danke "Muffley". Dann bin ich erleichtert. Sollte es mit dem XT Umwerfer nicht gehen, weiß ich jetzt, das es Alternativen gibt. 

Da ich schon ganze 55 Lenze zähle und mit dem "Kleinen"  im August in den Alpen trailen will, wollte ich ggf. noch andere Kettenblätter draufpacken. Eine XT-Kurbel mit 24 / 36 wäre für mich noch besser (Das ALter halt und echte 94 KG Kampfgewicht...). Da habe ich es jetzt (danke nochmal) so verstanden, das der Sram Umwerfer die bessere Alternative wäre. 
Gruß aus Koblenz
Josef


----------



## joeruest (1. Juni 2012)

Hi nochmal, 

hab noch ne Frage an "Muffley". Du bist stilmäßig für mich so etwas wie Vorzeigeobjekt in Sachen IBIS Style. 
Momentan habe ich aus reinem Geldmangel an meinem SLR die 2012ér XT Laufräder bestellt. Für so einen schweren Jungen, der auch mal etwas kerniger fährt, scheint das erstmal ausreichend. 
Jetzt gibt es von Sports Nut (glaube ich) einen Laufradsatz von Spank mit der oozy Felge. Das ganze für Allmountan / Enduro light. Und das in geilem Blau. Ich habe nämlich den Rahmen auch in diesem Silber mit den roten Umlenkern. Dann die blauen Laufräder (wenns geld da ist) und im Winter die braven XT.
@Muffley, was meinst Du ?


----------



## Muffley (1. Juni 2012)

@joerust: danke, da werd' ich ja fast verlegen...Dabei ist es mit einem Ibis-Rahmen ja ziemlich leicht ein stylisches Bike aufzubauen, da einfach die Formen stimmen.
Die blauen Spank-Felgen habe ich mir grade mal angesehen und ich denke dass die Kombination aus silberfarbigen Rahmen mit den weißen Akzenten, den roten links und dem den blauen LRS so eine Art "Captain America Superheldenbike" werden könnte.
Ich würd' nur darauf achten, dass die anderen Anbauteile dann möglichst schlicht sind und keine zusätzlichen Farbakzente setzen (d.h. schwarz oder silber) da es sonst evtl. zu unruhig wird.

Ich bin selbst grade daran mein HD etwas umzubauen und Richtung "Death Metal Bike" zu trimmen, aktuell fehlt noch das mattschwarze Gabelcasting aber der Rest sieht schon vielversprechend aus - stay tuned, sobald's fertig ist poste ich ein paar Bilder.


----------



## joeruest (12. Juni 2012)

Soooo Frauen und Männers der IBIS Gemeinschaft, 

mein SLR ist fertig. Die Bilder folgen. Aber nicht enttäuscht sein. Mein SLR ist derzeit noch eine "Budget-Version" . Ist halt ein wenig schwerer geworden. Mit Kompletter XT Ausstattung (incl. Laufräder), Reverb, Flatpedale und 2.4 ér Nobby´s wiegt das SLR 12,7 KG. Das ist allerdings weit weg von den hier im Forum geposteten Angaben. Da drängt sich die Frage auf was "ihr" da so verbaut habt. 

Die ersten Trail´s  bin ich gefahren. Da wir in Koblenz, Boppard und Umgebung Steile Täler haben, die auch wieder hochgefahren werden müssen, besteht jetzt der Wunsch nach einem kleinen 24 ér Kettenblatt. 

Meine Frage: Kann man auf die XT Kurbel (26/38), wenn der Lochkreis stimmt einfach andere 10 fach Kettenblätter montieren ????? (ggf. dem Umwerfer wechseln, ist mir klar...) 

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Kerberos (12. Juni 2012)

joeruest schrieb:


> Kann man auf die XT Kurbel (26/38), wenn der Lochkreis stimmt einfach andere 10 fach Kettenblätter montieren ????? (ggf. dem Umwerfer wechseln, ist mir klar...)



Am HD fahre ich die 2012 XT-Kurbel erfolgreich mit 24/38. Also ja, es geht, hab's aber nicht selbst montiert.


----------



## joeruest (6. August 2012)

Sooooo 24 Blatt ist drauf. Alles ohne Probleme. Noch eine Frage an die Gemeinschaft. Mit welchem Steuersatz fahrt Ihr das SLR. Ich hab da den Cane Creek Angelset drin und der knackt vernehmlich. Kupferpaste und Co haben nicht geholfen, also wird der wieder rauskommen.


----------



## Stefan H (6. August 2012)

Das mit dem Angleset ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem. Ich werde mal versuchen rauszufinden was CaneCreek dazu sagt..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. August 2012)

Wer hat jetzt ein leichtes SL-R? Bzw. wie leicht wurde es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (15. August 2012)

Will mir am HD auch einen Angleset verbauen, was ist den das Problem mit dem knacken?


----------



## joeruest (15. August 2012)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Will mir am HD auch einen Angleset verbauen, was ist den das Problem mit dem knacken?



Hi, 

Das Problem liegt an den zwei Lagerschalen, den sogenannten Gimbels. Die ledigen da ja zusätzlich ein und haben dann Spiel. Das ganze knackt dann. Zwei Möglichkeiten das Problem zu lösen gäbe es: 1. Kupferpaste zwischen die Gimbels , und zwar bis zum abwinken. 2. Lagerbefesticgungspaste ( oder so ). Nach dreimaligem Ausbau und wie gesagt reichlich Kupferpaste ist bisher Ruhe im Steuersatz.


----------



## sevens4 (15. August 2012)

ok danke, dass kriege ich hin.


----------



## joeruest (15. August 2012)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Wer hat jetzt ein leichtes SL-R? Bzw. wie leicht wurde es?



Hi Doc, 

Also mein SLR in Größe L (DB 5 Silver) wiegt mit Digitalwaage genau 12,3 kg.

Hier die Ausstattung:

Fox Float RLC 140 Tapert 15 mm 2012 
Laufradsatz Easton Haven 
Reifen Nobby nic 2,25 snake Skin Evo tubless, kein Schlauch
Bionicon chainguide 2.0
Bremsen XT 180/180. 2012
Schaltung XT komplett
Kassette XT 11-36   10 Fach
Kurbel XT 24 / 36 (SLX Kettenblätter)
Lenker Easton haven 710 Riser
Griffe Ibis Lockon
Vorbau Sytace 60 mm
Sattel Wtb pure 
Stütze RS Reverb
Pedale Wellgo Titanium Flats
Rahmenschutz Ibis
Kettenstrebenschutz Ibis 
Steuersatz Cane Creek Angelset

Nach meiner Alpenquerung müssen Die Nobby's den Fat Alberts weichen. Dann wird es wieder ein bischen schwerer. außer den Reifen, kein Leichtbau....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. August 2012)

Danke, vom Gewicht her geht aber noch einiges!


----------



## joeruest (16. August 2012)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Danke, vom Gewicht her geht aber noch einiges!



Jou das, ist mir klar. mir geht es da nicht so um das Gewicht........Das geht ja auch gut ins Geld.


----------



## Brunox (24. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

in diesem Threat bin ich neu. Seit Donnerstag habe ich einen neuen SL-R Rahmen in Grau. Er soll in den nächsten Monaten zu einem gediegenen Touren- und Alpencrossbike aufgebaut werden. Hier bin ich bestimmt richtig, wenn ich bei der einen oder anderen Angelegenheit nicht weiter weiß 




Die erste Überlegung, die mich aktuell bewegt, dreht sich um die Laufradgröße. Liteville hat die 650B (vorne) / 26-Zoll (hinten)-Kombination kürzlich vorgestellt. Klingt sehr vernünftig. Diese könnte ich mir am SL-R mit der neuen RS Revelation-Gabel (140 mm) sehr gut vorstellen. Oder ist das Murks?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr Eure Ansichten dazu kurz posten könntet... 

Christian.


----------



## Bubba. (25. November 2012)

Mich würde - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - mal interessieren, welchen Vorteil ein geringfügig größeres Vorderrad bringen soll... gerade an einem Bike für Touren und Alpencross. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da einen gravierenden Unterschied zur Kombination 26"/26" gibt. Aber vielleicht hat hier jemand eigene Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Dafür würde sprechen, dass der Wechsel in beider Richtungen relativ schnell und ohne Probleme durchführbar wäre. Also spricht eigentlich, so gesehen, nichts dagegen, es einfach mal auszuprobieren - vorausgesetzt, Du bist bereit, Dir auf gut Glück ein hochwertiges Laufrad einzeln zu kaufen bzw. als Ergänzung zu einem 26er Satz.


----------



## Brunox (25. November 2012)

... eben, das interessiert mich ja auch. Mit größeren Laufrädern rollt das Bike besser über kleine Hindernisse. Das habe ich nach dem Neunundzwanzigermarketinghype gelernt. Aber was zu groß ist ist einfach zu groß, und deshalb finde ich 650B durchaus interessant. So bleibt die Frage, ob der geringfügige Vorteil so gravierend ist, dass ich ihn mit einem Mehrgewicht von etwa 250g an der Front erkaufen sollte?

Christian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (25. November 2012)

Ich bin mal ein Trek mit vorne 29 Zoll und hinten 26 Zoll gefahren das war dann zwar ein Hardtail aber auch irgendwie komisch. Wenn du willst kann ich dich mal weitervermitteln ich denke du solltest das vorher mal irgendwo probieren um die Kombi mal zu testen. Auch wenn es kein Mojo ist man kann man sich vielleicht dadurch ein besseres Bild machen.

Gruss, Kurtchen


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. November 2012)

Brunox schrieb:


> ... eben, das interessiert mich ja auch. Mit größeren Laufrädern rollt das Bike besser über kleine Hindernisse. Das habe ich nach dem Neunundzwanzigermarketinghype gelernt. Aber was zu groß ist ist einfach zu groß, und deshalb finde ich 650B durchaus interessant. So bleibt die Frage, ob der geringfügige Vorteil so gravierend ist, dass ich ihn mit einem Mehrgewicht von etwa 250g an der Front erkaufen sollte?
> 
> Christian.



Lern erst mal fahren Nachtbar
Schönes Projekt


----------



## Kurtchen (30. November 2012)

@Wurzelhopser: mit dem Rad  fährt er dir aber sowas von um die Ohren...warte mal ab


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. November 2012)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> @Wurzelhopser: mit dem Rad  fährt er dir aber sowas von um die Ohren...warte mal ab [/QUOTE


----------



## Brunox (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

niemand konnte mir wirklich weiterhelfen mit meiner Frage zur Sinnhaftigkeit einer 650b/26"-Laufradkombination  . Die aktuelle Ausgabe der Bike ließ alle Interpretationsspielräume offen. Also bleibt es bei 26 Zoll  . Fertig. Basta. Ich höre ja auch immer noch Vinyl-Schallplatten. Jawoll.

Die 26"er-FOX-Gabel ist bereits unterwegs. Wenn sie da ist kommt's Foto ins Album.

Brunox.


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Dezember 2012)

Vorallem wenn´s ein Alpencross-Bike werden soll.
Das hieße dann ja, dass Du auch 2 Ersatzschläuche (26" und 27,5") im Gepäck haben müsstest.
Und wenn dir die Reifenseitenwand aufreißt?
Einen 26" Reifen bekommste Du garantiert irgendwo im nächsten Tat.
Aber 27,5"? Wohl eher nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (7. Dezember 2012)

Brunox schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> niemand konnte mir wirklich weiterhelfen mit meiner Frage zur Sinnhaftigkeit einer 650b/26"-Laufradkombination  . Die aktuelle Ausgabe der Bike ließ alle Interpretationsspielräume offen. Also bleibt es bei 26 Zoll  . Fertig. Basta.
> Brunox.



Bestimmt die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## Brunox (20. Dezember 2012)

... sooo, jetzt sieht mein Rahmen mit zwei neuen Schweizer Laufrädern schon besser aus. Zumindest kann man man erahnen was es später einmal werden soll. Bilder sind in meiner Foto-Galerie.

Und nun wird es langsam spannend. Für ein Tourenbike kommt für mich nur eine 3x10-Schaltung infrage. Im Ibis-Instuction Book schreiben Chuck und Freunde, dass eine SRAM 3x10-Kurbelgarnitur mit einem Shimano-Umwerfer zu kombinieren ist. Muss das wirklich sein? Ich habe eigentlich den SRAM X0 3x10 Umwerfer auf meinem Plan. Warum muss es Shimano sein? 

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Vorab vielen Dank
Christian.


----------



## Brunox (23. Dezember 2012)

Die Ibis-Mechaniker haben geantwortet: Ein SRAM X0-Umwerfer hat nicht genug Platz am Carbonrahmen  

"Hi Christian, 
there isn't clearance on the frame behind the FD [X0 Front Derailleur] and beneath the direct mount for the large pivots to fit. That makes it next to impossible to rig up a 3x10 spaced drivetrain since the front derailleur can't really get low enough in the granny ring to not rub the chain- the derailleur hits the frame and has no more room to go down. The frame or derailleur would have to get "clearanced" (ground away) so that the derailleur could sit in the proper low position. A Shimano 3x front derailleur solves this since it is shaped differently [...]. 
Scot" 

Also, ein Shimano XTR 3-fach-Umwerfer löst das Problem und führt gleich zu dem nächsten Problem: Ich habe eine nagelneue X0-Kurbelgarnitur mit 44-33-22 Zähnen. Shimano schreibt zur XTR "größtes Kettenblatt max. 42 Zähne". 

Kann ich beide Produkte trotzdem kombinieren? Oder muss ich mich auch von der X0 Kurbelgarnitur verabschieden? 

Ich würde mich über Eure Anmerkungen/Tipps wirklich freuen.

Viele vorweihnachtliche Grüße
Christian.


----------



## _Hagen_ (25. Dezember 2012)

Brunox schrieb:


> Die Ibis-Mechaniker haben geantwortet: Ein SRAM X0-Umwerfer hat nicht genug Platz am Carbonrahmen
> 
> .....
> Ich würde mich über Eure Anmerkungen/Tipps wirklich freuen.
> ...



Hy,

ich sag einfach mal  - probieren ! Ok die Einstellungen auf dem Bike Ständer sind immer ein wenig anders als unter "Belastung im Trail", aber wenn es prinzipiell funktioniert .... oder geht es darum einen "seelenlosen" Shimano Umwerfer zu kaufen 



Am HD fahre ich aktuell die neue 3fach XTR (42-32-24 und hinten 9fach) und eine "100% schleifreife" Einstellung in allen KB- und Gangkombinationen mit einem XT Umwerfer hab ich auch nicht hinbekommen - aber in der Praxis hat es nicht sehr gestört, wenn man ein "Grundsetup" hat.
(BTW: der XT-Umwerfer schlägt auch leicht am Rahmen / kleinstes KB )

Sattele aber nun auf 10 fach hinten und 2 fach vorne (24/38) um.
(....für 34-24 und längere alpine Rampen bin ich zu alt ...flöt...)

Die SRAM Schaltung muß Shimano weichen - komisch von ehemals einem NON-Shimano Bike geht's jetzt wieder ordentlich gen Japan 
Kaufe mir nie wieder andere Kurbeln und die neuen Bremsen haben's mir auch angetan - jetzt wird's die Schaltung,bin mal gespannt ....

M.E. sind die aktuellen Shimao Sachen irgendwie "assemble and forget" Teile, aber jeder hat andere Erfahrungen gemacht und Bikekauf/Aufbau hat ja eh nichts mit dem "Rationalen" zu tun


----------



## Brunox (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke für Deinen Kommentar. Den X0-Umwerfer habe ich extrem günstig bei eBay ersteigert und bin dann erst auf die Mail von Ibis gestoßen die im SPAM-Filter hängen blieb. Da ein 3x10-Umwerfer von Sram offensichtlich nicht an den Rahmen passt, verbaue ich dann wohl den XTR-Umwerfer und erwarte dafür eine "Assemble-and-Forget"-Situation. 

VG
Christian.


----------



## cycophilipp (2. Januar 2013)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Das mit dem Angleset ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem. Ich werde mal versuchen rauszufinden was CaneCreek dazu sagt..



das knackt im HD auch nicht nur mit nem Cane Creek Steuersatz... ich hab aber keinen Bock, aus dem Carbonrahmen den Steuersatz dreimal rauszuschlagen, Stichwort Impact bzw. Ablösung der Verklebung von den Inserts


----------



## sevens4 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte das ganze entfettet und dann Cup mit Locetite in die Lagerschale geklebt. Eine Nacht lang stehen lassen und das ganze hat bei mir dann gehalten. Und das ohne die viel gehörten Klapper Geräusche.


----------



## cycophilipp (2. Januar 2013)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das ganze entfettet und dann Cup mit Locetite in die Lagerschale geklebt. Eine Nacht lang stehen lassen und das ganze hat bei mir dann gehalten. Und das ohne die viel gehörten Klapper Geräusche.



gute und schlechte Idee - was machst Du, wenn das Ding irgendwann wieder raus muss? Dann tut das Draufhauen dem Rahmen extra weh?!?


----------



## sevens4 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich klebe ja nur die goldene Schale in den äusseren schwarzen Alu Ring welcher im Rahmen eingepresst ist. Es wird somit nichts mit dem Rahmen verklebt. Ich hatte wohl Knackgeräusche an meinem HD aber die sind leider nicht vom Steuersatz gekommen.


----------



## Stefan H (2. Januar 2013)

Wir hatten des öfteren Knackgeräusche die von der Gabelkrone kamen. 
Einfach zu testen;
Stell Dich vor´s Bike und nimm das Vorderrad zwischen den Beinen. 
Verdreh mal den Lenker in Lenkbewegung und halte mit den
Beinen dagegen. Wenn es dann knackt, kannst Du davon ausgehen das es die Gabel 
oder die Verbindung Lenker/Vorbau ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibisrider (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo, würde mal gerne eure Meinung hören: HD ziemlich Enduro/Light-Park mässig aufgebaut, welche Race Face Ausstattung mit ordentlichem Stabilitäts/Gewischtsverhältnis.
Kein Downhill und keine anderen Markenvorschläge bitte, Race Face ist gesetzt.


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Januar 2013)

ich hab ne Atlas FR Kurbel dran. 22/36 + Bash

Was brauchst sonst alles? Bzw. formulier es doch bitte etwas anders, so richtig versteh ich es nämlich nicht, was Du von uns willst. Ich will nun nicht googeln anfangen, um zu kucken, was es alles von Race Face gibt


----------



## litestier (22. Juni 2013)

Ich hab hier öfter mal was von 10 und 11Kg fürs Komplettrad gelesen, komme bei meinem SLR in Gr. L aber mit Pedale nicht unter 12Kg (12,35Kg incl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter und 800er Garmin mit Halter), trotz Haven Carbon Lenker und Laufräder, sowie kompletter XTR.
Ist jetzt nicht schlimm, aber was macht ihr da anders? Selbst mit 2,25er Reifen und verzicht auf die Variostütze würde das bei mir nichts werden


----------



## Brunox (23. Juni 2013)

Hi,

mein SL-R bringt es auf 11,3 kg ... 
ich füge Dir meine Teileliste mal an. Alles habe ich auf unserer elektronischen Küchenwaage gemessen und in ein Excel-Sheet eingetragen. 

Viel Spaß beim Abspecken
Christian.


----------



## litestier (23. Juni 2013)

Danke erstmal. Wenn ich deine Teileliste mit meiner Ausstattung vergleiche, so dürfte dein Rad, aufgrund deiner P6 zu meiner KS Lev, nur ca. 300g leichter sein. Rahmen und Dämpfer ist gleich, Gabel hab ich die Fox Fit F140 Kashima (dürfte geringfügig leichter sein), Laufräder gleichen sich aus, da meine mit 1450g und tubless leichter sind, Du aber die leichteren 2,25er fährst. Lenker und Vorbau hab ich Haven und mit zusammen 220g wohl auch vergleichbar. Die komplette XTR 2-fach mit Ice spec solte auch nicht schwerer sein als deine. Ok, mein Sattel bringt nochmal 150g mehr auf die Waage und meine Flatpedals 40g mehr, also dürfte die Differenz schon bei 500g liegen. Tacho, Tachohalter und Flaschenhalter (ja, finde die Position unter dem Unterrohr irgendwie geil, da einfach besonders/anders) machen ja nochmal 200g aus. Wie aber geschrieben, ist nicht schlimm, werdehier kein Gewichtstuning betreiben, wenn dann nur Schönbau ;-)


----------



## Brunox (23. Juni 2013)

"Schönbau" ist mit einem Mojo per se kein Problem, aber das ist ja klar. Tacho und Tachohalter habe ich (noch) nicht vermisst. Ich fahre erstmalig an diesem Bike 2.35er NobbyNic und bin zufrieden. Alles bestens. Und für den Sattel braucht's ordentlich Sitzfleisch. Ich bin auf die Nagelproben im hohen Gebirge gespannt.

Christian.


----------



## litestier (23. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, Du hast ja die 2,35er in deiner Liste und nicht 2,25er, aber da wundern mich die 100g pro Reifen schon, zumal die 2,4er MK doch recht schmal bauen und mit ca. 700g auch recht leicht sind. Den Speedneedle hatte ich auch mal, allerdings auf einem Racefully, war gar nicht schlecht zu fahren, fehlte mir aber die Bewegungsfreiheit. 

Andreas


----------

